# Impact of Tom Delay's indictment on John Haggee's Ministries.



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 29, 2005)

Haggee is a big fish in San Antonio, and one time he was having "Israel Night" at his church and Delay was there giving a ProIsrael speech. Netanyahu also give a speech via satellite or tape.

One thing I know is that whenever Dispensational organizations grow large, they inevitably end up being political, and their leaders rub shoulders regularly with the powerful.

So since Delay and Haggee are buddies, in the least acquiantances, how will this impact him in the future.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 29, 2005)

I apologize for being cynical. 

I think it will have no impact on Hagee's ministry, but I think that Delay's relationship with Hagee will have some impact on getting the charges dismissed.

Vic


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 29, 2005)

But this just makes Christianity look bad. And if I'm not mistaken, I think Delay is a Christian also.

I would warn every Christian who is contemplating going into politics to watch themselves.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 29, 2005)

he is accused and indicted, not yet convicted of anything


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> he is accused and indicted, not yet convicted of anything


In politics, accusations is the only thing needed to sully one's image.

Cast any accusation against a person and repeat it long enough, and the person takes on an aura of guilty.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> But this just makes Christianity look bad. And if I'm not mistaken, I think Delay is a Christian also.
> 
> I would warn every Christian who is contemplating going into politics to watch themselves.



Since we are dealing with Hagee,your first sentence sums it up brilliantly.


----------

